# Out of the gate....



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Seeing how we have a pretty tough schedule right out of the gate, how does everyone see us fairing the first 10 games? I think we'll come out strong against SA, HOU and GS but will suffer a let down on our first roadie. We'll get things back on track but drop our home side of our MEM back to back. 

W Nov 2 San Antonio 
W Nov 4 @ Houston 
W  Nov 6 Golden State
L Nov 8 @ LA Clippers
L Nov 9 @ Phoenix
W Nov 12 @ Portland
W Nov 14 Chicago
W Nov 17 @ Memphis
L Nov 18 Memphis
W Nov 20 @ Charlotte

7-3 out of the blocks vs that schedule.... I'll take it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

10-0 or 9-1


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

W Nov 2 San Antonio 
W Nov 4 @ Houston
L Nov 6 Golden State (LOL... Nellie's homecoming! GSW took 3 out of 4 last year. I still don't see Dallas D matching up well against their backcourt.)
W Nov 8 @ LA Clippers
L Nov 9 @ Phoenix (back to back road games was never their strength)
W Nov 12 @ Portland
W Nov 14 Chicago
W Nov 17 @ Memphis
W Nov 18 Memphis
W Nov 20 @ Charlotte

8-2 for me, except the first 2 games will be too close for comfort. Hopefully all of the division rivals will be rusty out of the gate.... The other big question mark is Chicago. I see big things for them this season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Nevermind my homer post, i agree with edward.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Not sure about game to game, but I'll give the guys some time (first 10-20 games) to hit their stride.

Anything above .600 will keep me from panicking in December...this team was built for the playoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

W Nov 2 San Antonio
W Nov 4 @ Houston
W Nov 6 Golden State
W Nov 8 @ LA Clippers
*L Nov 9 @ Phoenix* Only because it's a back to back against a strong team
W Nov 12 @ Portland
W Nov 14 Chicago
W Nov 17 @ Memphis
W Nov 18 Memphis
W Nov 20 @ Charlotte

9-1, but I can see us beating PHX too.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

9-1 with a loss to PHX.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

W Nov 2 San Antonio 
L Nov 4 @ Houston 
L  Nov 6 Golden State
W Nov 8 @ LA Clippers
L Nov 9 @ Phoenix
W Nov 12 @ Portland
W Nov 14 Chicago
W Nov 17 @ Memphis
W Nov 18 Memphis
W Nov 20 @ Charlotte


I can see us having a rough start, the Warriors looked very good in the preseason and we all remember the last season against them. We'll be fine if we beat the Spurs and after 20 - 30 games we will roll.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i see 5 tough games(spurs, @rockets, @clippers, @suns, bulls).

mavs will lose at least 2 of those. that should put them at about 8-2 or 7-3 depending on how they handle the easier games.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

How in the world are you saying we're going to lose to Memphis on the 2nd game?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MVP™ said:


> How in the world are you saying we're going to lose to Memphis on the 2nd game?


Ninja's been inhaling those ninja powders. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> i see 5 tough games(spurs, @rockets, @clippers, @suns, bulls).
> 
> mavs will lose at least 2 of those. that should put them at about 8-2 or 7-3 depending on how they handle the easier games.


I see us only having trouble with the bulls and spurs, maybe suns. We got the clips. People are terribly overrating the rockets...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Marked Mavs: West will be out to stick it to Dallas*
> 
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> ...


It's going to be a long year with a lot of ups a downs; but where we are at the end is what matters...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "I don't consider us the big dog until we can win a championship," he says. "I look at all the teams that have won championships recently. Those are the big dogs to me."


I hope that the players have exactly the same attitude, we shouldn't feel like the favorites to win the Western Conference.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So much for predictions this far ... :curse:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

we are going to be 6 and 4 or 5 and 5


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I am gonna say we go 7-3 losing to PHX, but I think we can beat PHX too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It's going to be a long year with a lot of ups a downs; but where we are at the end is what matters...


...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mavs need a restart*

*Terry calls players-only meeting after Houston loss drops Dallas to 0-2*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News  

It's a little early in the season for a players-only meeting, but the Mavericks had a brief one Sunday. 

Jason Terry brought the team together after the worst loss of the Avery Johnson coaching era, 107-76 in Houston, dropped the Mavericks to 0-2 for the first time in 13 seasons. 

"Jason said this is unacceptable, and we know it," Austin Croshere said. "Everybody needs to do their part to make a change. 

"After the first game against San Antonio, maybe it was an attitude that it was the first game and it was close, whereas this game in Houston is much more of a wake-up call to me." 

The ugly game included a particularly weak showing out of the starting backcourt. Greg Buckner and Terry combined for four points on 1-of-10 shooting in 50 minutes. 

"We got to figure it out, offensively and defensively," Buckner said. "We feel like we're a championship team. When we're on that court, we should be airtight." 

So far, they've just been tight. 

"We haven't gotten to the point where we're playing like we got a lot to prove," Johnson said. "But we'll get there."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think it's too early for that, right move by Jet :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't think it's too early for that, right move by Jet :clap:


If they mean business, yeah I agree that they should've had a "business" meeting even before the season started. They gotta know that they have a bulls-eye on their backs, and nothing will come easy this year.

Perhaps that Houston game was the perfect prescription. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe they need some sort of team-building events, like potato-sack-runs, bobbing for apples, etc... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe they need some sort of team-building events, like potato-sack-runs, bobbing for apples, etc... :biggrin:


What's that event where you tie two people's legs together...imagine the pairing - Mbenga and JJ (anger), Diop and Terry (fire) Stack and Dirk (money)...

...drama. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> W Nov 2 San Antonio
> W Nov 4 @ Houston
> L Nov 6 Golden State (LOL... Nellie's homecoming! GSW took 3 out of 4 last year. I still don't see Dallas D matching up well against their backcourt.)
> W Nov 8 @ LA Clippers
> ...


OKAY.... I at least got ONE of my prediction right so far.

Now they have to go to LAC, PHX, and POR. OMG.... this is not going to be a pretty start.

I can't wait to see the NBA Power Rankings.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We'll win the next 3, watch.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> 10-0 or 9-1


ROFL what was i thinking? 2-8 or 3-7.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ROFL what was i thinking? 2-8 or 3-7.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Games like these are so hard on the fans....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> We'll win the next 3, watch.


I am very tempted to quote that in my sig.... :clown:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Games like these are so hard on the fans....


Reminds me of last year, Mavericks vs Warriors... Richardson with the three to end the game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am very tempted to quote that in my sig.... :clown:


 :rofl:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Reminds me of last year, Mavericks vs Warriors... Richardson with the three to end the game.


I remember that. That wasn't a shot! That was a circus act!

Richardson has some sort of voodoo curse on the mavs....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> W Nov 2 San Antonio
> L Nov 4 @ Houston
> L  Nov 6 Golden State
> W Nov 8 @ LA Clippers
> ...


Rough ? Yes. That rough ? Ouch.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, it's not too early to say that we were all pretty far off with these. Although, if we win the next 3, we would end up 6-4 through 10 games, albeit not the exact way we imagined we would get there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can we officially announce that we are out of the gate now ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Can we officially announce that we are out of the gate now ?


:bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You love the new smilies, don't you ? :dpepper:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I'm getting used to it...but the old format was cool, too. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Can we officially announce that we are out of the gate now ?


I agree!

8 game winning streak and still counting!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 8 game winning streak and still counting!


Make it 9. :yay: 



> *Dampier, Diop central figures in Mavs' streak*
> 
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Dampier, Diop central figures in Mavs' streak


Our 2-headed center is THE BEST center Dallas has EVER had! This #5 also comes with 12 personal fouls! LOL...

Seriously though, when Damp gets in trobule early, it's nice to be able to bring in a guy like Diop to continue grabbing boards.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Seriously though, when Damp gets in trobule early, it's nice to be able to bring in a guy like Diop to continue grabbing boards.


And I can't emphasize enough how the consistant game plan and coaching from this staff allows - imo- the flow you mention between the two. 

In a more unstable situation, you could see two different players not on the same page...we're seeing good chemistry in many different facets.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Is DJ ever going to dress out again? or is it like Shaq's big toe injury? It's not that we need him, but people were excited about his camp this year and were expecting him to make some strides this season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Is DJ ever going to dress out again? or is it like Shaq's big toe injury? It's not that we need him, but people were excited about his camp this year and were expecting him to make some strides this season.


I'm wondering if Avery knows how to work him in, or if he's waiting for an injury to move the turnstile...? :thinking2:


----------

